
What the 'Crane Index' Says About Your Changing City - gmck
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/09/building-construction-tower-crane-san-francisco-skyscrapers/589495/
======
kwillets
There's another crane index, which is how many tower cranes you need to build
one building. Google's is 6; I think they're among the world's least efficient
builders.

------
airbreather
Perth, Australia, count the cranes has been a pretty good indicator for 40
years now.

